# SF's.... (Harpring/Miller/Lewis news)



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

Well our next SF won't be Mike Miller. Orlando said there will be no trade.

It's being reported that Chicago has interest in Lewis and has already contacted him. (Espn insider -- i know...)

And the most interesting news is Matt Harpring is now an unrestricted FA. I guess he is still asking for $5/$6 mill or so to start. Maybe they just gave up on him. Regardless JK's pet SF is now in the free and clear (the sixers seem preoccupied with Lewis/Clark now) and I think we might be the only team willing to throw $4 or so at him. Since Lewis is probably a pipe dream Harpring looks like a probable to come here now if JK really does like him. But then what about the backup PF/C? I guess we can hope for Doleac or Willis with the $1.4.
http://www.nba.com/sixers/news/harpring_020724.html


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ABull *
> Well our next SF won't be Mike Miller. Orlando said there will be no trade.
> 
> It's being reported that Chicago has interest in Lewis and has already contacted him. (Espn insider -- i know...)
> ...



"Harpring looks like a probable to come here now if JK really does like him. But then what about the backup PF/C?" 

What happened to Fizer??? LOL if Harpring is a free agent, we should still be able to keep Fizer as a backup..he will do fine there. Unless we do a sign and trade fizer for a back up center....Clark?:grinning:


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

Well obviously Fizer is a PF, but the need is for someone who can play both positions PF/C or C (Thats why I mentioned two players who play C also). Fizer is not a C. And some would argue neither is Bagaric. Thus a need is created...

***
And about Clark... I just don't see how people think Clark is a center? He is 6'11" 220 and he doesn't argue with those numbers - seems proud of it. Chandler is 15lbs heavier and 2 inches taller. I would rather see Clark play at SF than see extended minutes at C. Plus he would be better playing with Fizer than Chandler at PF so that makes him a backup SF in my book.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I think it is a matter of what he has played before and that is what he is comfortable doing.

In high school, he was a center. At UNLV, he was a center. When he started in Denver, they played him at the 5. When he was dealt to Toronto, I believe he also played the 5, and some time at the 4 as well.

I don' know if his game would translate well to the 3. I think he is a Ben Wallace type of player in the way he moves around on the floor and that is how he gets his points and rebounds. It never seems to be within the team's offense or flow, just gets lots of garbage (at least in the games I've seen him play)

---

I don't think we need a SF though. I'd rather have Jalen or ERob there personally.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Almost totally agree wid ya! LOL*



> Originally posted by *RetroDreams *
> I think it is a matter of what he has played before and that is what he is comfortable doing.
> 
> In high school, he was a center. At UNLV, he was a center. When he started in Denver, they played him at the 5. When he was dealt to Toronto, I believe he also played the 5, and some time at the 4 as well.
> ...


IF EROB, IF, he could stay healthy, IF his birthdefected big toe is healed and he can jump, run, turn, squat or stand, I am all for EROB. OTHERWISE, we need another SF....IF harpring IS an unrestricted free agent as is Clark, IS there any way to bring in them both and only give up Fizer? Can we sign and trade fizer for clark??? I know if they are unrestricted free agents why would we trade for them, but it may be the ONLY way to get them both, right??? and IF we do not bring in another SF, we will see Hassell there as sure as EROB cannot play because of his nasty toe! Hassell is NOT a SF....but he was played there last year some. GO BULLS~~~


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I would be happy with just Rose and E Rob at the SF. But the fact that JK is interested in Lewis, Miller and harpring tells me that he wants a back up in case Eddie doesnt make it through the full season. Also as a side note, anyone notice that Hassell is our SF in the summer league? Looks like he wants to use that as a backup plan also


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I noticed that same thing at the end of last season!*

Seems to me True, that while hassell was in the 3-spot, that his production AND defense had lapses in them.(last season) I just do not think he is tall enough for the sf's of the league, do you? Like I said earlier, EROB WAS given all that cash, but I believe at the time of his purchase, he felt he would be our SG. No? and as far as EROB goes, does ANYONE believe he will stay healthy longer than 10 games? Not me. I think this is exactly why krause appears to be looking for that SF. GO BULLS~~~:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: I noticed that same thing at the end of last season!*



> Originally posted by *BamaBull *
> Seems to me True, that while hassell was in the 3-spot, that his production AND defense had lapses in them.(last season) I just do not think he is tall enough for the sf's of the league, do you? Like I said earlier, EROB WAS given all that cash, but I believe at the time of his purchase, he felt he would be our SG. No? and as far as EROB goes, does ANYONE believe he will stay healthy longer than 10 games? Not me. I think this is exactly why krause appears to be looking for that SF. GO BULLS~~~:yes:


I don't either Bama


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Best time for deals in september!*

While It does appear that krause wants help at SF in case of EROB's inability to stay healty, I think he is waiting for the "buyers market" to arrive, which will in all likelihood be september.:grinning:


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> I would be happy with just Rose and E Rob at the SF. But the fact that JK is interested in Lewis, Miller and harpring tells me that he wants a back up in case Eddie doesnt make it through the full season. Also as a side note, anyone notice that Hassell is our SF in the summer league? Looks like he wants to use that as a backup plan also


True,

I've got the feeling Krause is looking for more than just a backup at SF. More and more we're seeing taller, more athletic types playing the SF position. Jalen has a lot of trouble defending these guys. I've got to believe that Krause would prefer to move Rose to SG and bring in a real physical specimen to handle the Kenyon Martin's, Tim Thomas', Cliff Robinson's, Jonathan Bender's, Kevin Garnett's, Lamar Odom's...well, you get the picture.

Harpring's not tall, but he's very physical. Lewis is one of those _new breed_ small forwards, measuring in at 6'10", 215 pounds.

I think there's a genuine concern that if Jalen's going to log 40mpg, they'd better have an above average defender at the other swing position. That's why I still have doubts about Jamal as a 2 guard with the Bulls. I have no doubt he can play the position, but he's not a solid defender. If he and Jalen are operating out of the swing positions at the same time, I think we're in big trouble defensively. That's probably why right now, Hassell has a big edge over Crawford as the starting SG.

The problem with a Hassell/Rose combination is that Rose is still going to be overpowered defensively at SF. And at 6'5", it isn't practical to crossmatch Hassell with Rose on defense. Logic therefore dictates that Rose be moved to SG and paired with a physical, defensive minded SF.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

**bling *bling*



> Originally posted by *HJHJR *
> 
> 
> True,
> ...


Great post HJHJR.

I agree that the Bulls need to address the SG and SF position, preferably with a veteran that can play physical D. We all know that in the 'triangle' the backcourt positions are somewhat interchangable. Great. What the Bulls need now are some grinders and defenders that can play D. Remember with me that last season, of the few games the Bulls actually won, it was never based on their D, but on simply 'outscoring' the opponent. The young Bulls cannot expect to win many games like this w/o adding some tough veteran leaders.

Harpring would be a nice fit, for 2-3 seasons. He's a grinder no doubt, but is actually a nice outside shooter and above-average rebounder. He'ss going on his 5th year in the league, so I'm hoping the Bulls at least make him an offer.

The WORST thing the Bulls could do is just stand pat. They need to add veterans, 2 or more at best. We definitely need a defensive minded swing player (Bowen already signed) so a Harpring just might fit the bill. Also, as everyone knows, we need a veteran banger down low. Though I'm sad to take minutes away from Dalibor (haha) the young towers just get into too much foul trouble and they need a solid backup.

VD


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

*Is Lewis a defense-minded wing player?*

HJ, I have seen reports that claim that Lewis has a good understanding of team defense. He also is a good athlete. But I still have not seen folks claim that he would be one of those guys that we stick on the best wing player night in and night out.

But he is 22, and with his athleticism and defensive understanding, it is probably not unreasonable to think that he could become that kind of player. What is your thinking on this?

Another reason that I like Lewis is because I think he could back-up the PF position as well, like Peja and Hedo back-up the PF position for the Kings. If so, we still would have minutes for ERob off the bench if we traded Crawford & Fizer for Lewis. ERob would be back in the role he played in Charlotte - energy off the bench - a role I think he is perfectly suited for.

If we picked up cheap veterans at the 1 and 5, we could in a pinch play veterans at all five positions. That ought to make Rose happy.

PG: JWill, Cheap Vet, Mason
SG: Rose, Hassell, Hoiberg
SF: Lewis, Robinson, Rose
PF: Chandler, Lewis, Baxter
C: Curry, Cheap Vet, Chandler, Bagaric


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

Retro I take it you don't watch the raps much... 

Clark played a lot of SF/C for them since VC was out, Peterson was pretty useless at times and AD was moved back to the PF spot. Almost all of KC's best games were when he started at SF and averaged about 16/9.5/1.5. When he played at C a lot his averages took a dive. When he actually started at center and getting big minutes he basically got his season averages (only slightly better at about 13/7.5/.75). There was a reason Denver gave up on him and traded him for the ancient Kevin Willis and Toronto started Montross over both Clark/HO for a about a third of the season last year and now they aren't even fighting to keep him - but would pay the lux tax for Lewis. He is a pure energy guy and his size is most effective vs. smaller players he just gets knocked around by the heavier ones. Kevin Garnett, Tyson Chandler, Pao Gasol etc played a lot of C before too, but it doesn't mean they are all legit NBA Centers. All can play there vs. some players, but not for 82 games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Harpring news!*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news/ap/20020724/ap-76ers-harpring.html

**** copyright laws do not allow us to post full articles.**** truebluefan


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Is Lewis a defense-minded wing player?*



> Originally posted by *NCBullsFan *
> HJ, I have seen reports that claim that Lewis has a good understanding of team defense. He also is a good athlete. But I still have not seen folks claim that he would be one of those guys that we stick on the best wing player night in and night out.
> 
> But he is 22, and with his athleticism and defensive understanding, it is probably not unreasonable to think that he could become that kind of player. What is your thinking on this?
> ...


Lewis is a passive player all around... Offense/Defense/off the court/ in interviews etc. Nothing usually seems to make him upset (until the Sonics contract offer this summer). He is an amazing athlete he just doesn't show it that often. It's like out of the blue he'll blow down the lane for a monster dunk or for a tip in dunk over 3 defenders and everyone will go "Where did that come from?" He surprises his own teammates sometimes. It would be as if we were playing the Lakers and all of a sudden JC/ERob took off and dunked on Shaq. Then they all ask why don't you do that more often then? He's good enough to do so much more than he does - he just doesn't fight for it yet. Will he ever? I don't know. He might be happy at 17/7 as a 2nd or 3rd option. He could easily become a double double guy from the SF spot 22/10 type numbers (very rarely done) if he ever turned it up a notch. He is competitive on d but nothing like what you were hoping for. Again if only he was more intense. Tim Thomas, Al Harrington and Darius Miles (equally sized players) are all better defenders, but by no means is he a poor defender, just not a lock down type guy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Looks like we are interested in Lewis afterall. 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.../cs-020724bulls.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


*The Bulls can offer the midlevel exception of $4.546 million with yearly raises in a six-year deal. Lewis averaged 16.8 points and seven rebounds last season.*

I haven't talked that much about Lewis in the past because i really thought we never stood a chance of getting him. Now, there is a chance. A slight chance but a chance nevertheless.


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

We'll probably get the Harpring/Skinner combo instead though. We can dream, but we cannot come up with one good reason why Lewis should turn down more money (Seattle), a chance to go home (Houston) or a shot at going deep into the playoffs and a Championship (Dallas).


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

If the Bulls sign Lewis and Chandler and Curry develop, I will be ready to declare the Bulls the team to beat.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I dont think we will get him IMO. I would love to have him! I think Houston would have a good chance to get him. I cant see him playing for Dallas unless he thinks that Cuban would trade some of the players to Seattle to get him. I cant see him playing behind some of the players there.


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

I'm not a big R.Lewis fan at all I just not a big fan of him he's not seem prove worthy but its only just me. 

But anyways I don't think there is no way we can get R.Lewis and same with Mike Miller unless we throw JC and Fizer which I think its a bit to much to get Mike Miller.


I think the only player is the strongest chance to get now is Matt Hapring more then MIke MIller and R. Lewis since now Hapring is a unrestricted free agent. The question is that is Krause really, really, really interest in him if he really likes him?

Thats the only thing if Krause indeed like to sign him off the bat and other question is Hapring very interest to play for the Bulls?

And most important question how we should offer Hapring? And whatever the offer is if its an exception or whatever would he accept it?


----------



## SS_Solid_Snake (Jul 15, 2002)

> We can dream, but we cannot come up with one good reason why Lewis should turn down more money (Seattle), a chance to go home (Houston) or a shot at going deep into the playoffs and a Championship (Dallas).


One word, marketability. Rashard Lewis would be too low on the food chain in Dallas, and there would be a log jam at SF (Especially after drafting Bostjan Nachbar) in Houston. Chicago would seem the logical choice (Of course, this through the eyes of a Bulls fan) he instantly becomes our second go to guy. Rashard would be better off signing a deal with Chicago (Or another team where he'll be given the chance to sign) for three years, or even one. If he can continue to improve, he just might get that max contract he so desperately wants.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I wonder how desperate Seattle is to get anything for rashard?
To get nothing if he walks would be asinine. Wonder if 2 shots at Lebron next season would loosen their grip on Williams? They just better be ready to trade a pissed off Glove. 
Fizer and the Bulls 1st round pick for 2003, in a sign and trade? 

The idea of having the athletcism of Curry,Chandler, Rashard, Jalen and Jamal/ Jay would have me salivating. Fast break basketball at it's best. Give them some solid role players and we have a legacy. 

But it's all a pipe dream, will end up with Skinner, and Corey_ who stole my_ Blount.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

FWIW --

Magic just released former Bulls standby Jud Beuchler


he knows the organization, knows his role, and will sign cheap. 
sure he's a bit older now, and he never was spectacular to begin with -- but i always loved his hustle

he makes a credible back up at the 2/3 spot.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

and he is really good at putting us over the century mark so we can get the free tacos!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

mmmmmmm .... free tacos....


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Getting Lewis would give the Bulls amazing potential, but do you think amassing too much talent on one team becomes a liability at some point?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheSquirrel *
> Getting Lewis would give the Bulls amazing potential, but do you think amassing too much talent on one team becomes a liability at some point?


That is a good question? But honestly, how much is too much talent?

Look at Dallas and Sacremento for example. I think both are loaded with talented players, however if you took one or two players of any of their teams, would they collapse?

I think there is talent for different things... like scoring talent, defensive talent, etc, and it takes a nice mix of it all to win and win consistently.

Do you think we've got that in place? I'm not so sure. Almost everyone on our roster needs to develop first before we can tell exactly what talent they are bringing to this squad.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Having a lot of talented vets like Dallas, Sacremento or Portland is different, the guys on those teams have already reached their potential. We're counting on our guys to still develop.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheSquirrel *
> Having a lot of talented vets like Dallas, Sacremento or Portland is different, the guys on those teams have already reached their potential. We're counting on our guys to still develop.


Right, but that is what you said.

You said talent and I mentioned that it isn't talent yet, rather undeveloped potential. 

So would adding more hurt?


----------



## dlt3 (Jul 11, 2002)

I don't know. My honest opinion is that those guys get paid a lot of money to play a man's game and if they don't live up to their potential, for whatever reasons, they should step aside, because there will be others to take their place.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*if we got R.lewis*

I personally think we won't, because he will want more money than we can give him. But there is always an off chance that we will. I would be all for it. He is young and talented. He is already a really really good player, but still has lots of untapped potential. Sounds like the kind of player you would want on your team. besides we may need someone else who is real good because most of our starters are playing in summer league and we are 2 and 2. Starting linup would look like:

Curry
Chandler
Lewis
Rose 
Jwill or Jcraw

bench: hassel, fizer, erob, vet center, jwill or jcraw . . . thats a heck of a bench. I've also heard that Lewis could sub some fore chandler at pf.

That team should make the playoffs. It has lots of talent in the starting five, and tons on the bench. And most of our players will get better as the years role along. Lewis is what 22? And he is already really good, and will get much better with more experience. If we have to much talent to be able to develop it, we could trade a young player . . . it gives us lots of trade flexibility, as we will have many marketable players. Having too much talent is a good problem have. Then we can see who works well within our system, and trade a young player who has talent but doesn't fit with us for a good veteran to help us out.


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

Too much talent ---> no such thing
Too much potential ---> not a good thing

Too much potential means everyone is pitted against eachother for exposure and getting some limelight (bigger 2nd contract). Everyone wants to prove they're the man. What happened to worrying about winning? Well that takes a backseat. Just ask the clippers over the last 20 games last year. The whole we're struggling anyway so I better get mine. And it usually just gets worse and worse once it starts. The whole blackhole syndrome. We saw a great example of that each of the last 3 years from the Bulls. We are very lucky to have 2 rotation players like Hassell and Chandler who have potential, but are also very team oriented at the same time. It's not very common. Most potential kids are viewed as almost cancers like Kobe/Mcgrady/Artest etc. Usually vilified for attitude/work ethic/ego and many times deservedly so.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

true true Abull. I had not thought of that. How much of what we have is talent, and how much is potential. The lines blur somewhat. 

Our talent players: Rose
Potential Player: Curry, Chandler, Craw, Hassel, Fizer, Erob?, 
No potential player: dalibor
Jwill can't be placed until the reg season begins. Hopefully he will have a big impact.

Hmm, perhaps we won't do so well this season after all. Next year I hope many of the player in the potential category will move up to join rose in the talent.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ABull *
> Too much talent ---> no such thing
> Too much potential ---> not a good thing
> 
> Too much potential means everyone is pitted against eachother for exposure and getting some limelight (bigger 2nd contract). Everyone wants to prove they're the man. What happened to worrying about winning? Well that takes a backseat. Just ask the clippers over the last 20 games last year. The whole we're struggling anyway so I better get mine. And it usually just gets worse and worse once it starts. The whole blackhole syndrome. We saw a great example of that each of the last 3 years from the Bulls. We are very lucky to have 2 rotation players like Hassell and Chandler who have potential, but are also very team oriented at the same time. It's not very common. Most potential kids are viewed as almost cancers like Kobe/Mcgrady/Artest etc. Usually vilified for attitude/work ethic/ego and many times deservedly so.


Well put ABull, that's what I was getting at. I just didn't express it as eloquently.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> I would be happy with just Rose and E Rob at the SF. But the fact that JK is interested in Lewis, Miller and harpring tells me that he wants a back up in case Eddie doesnt make it through the full season. Also as a side note, anyone notice that Hassell is our SF in the summer league? Looks like he wants to use that as a backup plan also


Lewis would be the starting SF immediately. The hope now is that ERob will be the starting SF.

Rose is going to play guard, not SF.


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

From today's Insider:

*Lewis said he plans to make a decision in the next week or so. He also may visit the Rockets and Bulls before making his decision.*

Another quick thought...let's say the Mavs somehow do end up signing Lewis by using their mid level exception. Wouldn't that preclude them from bidding against the Bulls if Krause was to extend an offer to Eduardo Najera?

Lewis, Harpring, or Najera...one of these three very competent SF's could very well end up on the Bulls payroll by the end of the summer. And with the exception of Lewis, Krause won't have to commit long term money to land a player who will really help the Bulls.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

well, if E-Rob can stay healthy (i'll worry about producing later)

a starting linup (on opening night) of

Crawford
Rose
Robinson
Chandler
Curry


makes sense. i expect Rose will play 35+ mpg, with a little less than half of those at the 3 spot. even if healthy, you can't risk it with ERob, and he won't be able to play more than 25mpg at the very most.

given so much concern though -- I'd really like to see a true SF added to the roster, if nothing else but insurance.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

What about trading Fizer, Robinson, and a first round pick with some kind of protection maybe; for Lewis. The Bulls would be unloading Robinson salary and replacing it with Lewis who is more proven and so reliable. Fizer they don't really have to worry because Baxter and Lewis can back up Chandler when he gets in foul trouble. Then all the Bulls need is a back up center and maybe Rodney Rogers if he is cheap enough and is willing to back up Rose, maybe give him some sort of an incentitive out clause if he isnt happy at the end of the year. 

I don't know just my thoughts cause I don't want to give up on Jamal Crawford yet I want to see him in a full season where he hopefully can show why he was drafted so high.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ABull *
> Too much talent ---> no such thing
> Too much potential ---> not a good thing


I think the issue originally raised here is not just concerning talent & potential, but lead players & complementary (role) players. 

I get the sense that as Bulls fans, when we project a couple years into the future, we envision 5 all-stars starting for this team: JWill, Crawford, Rose, Chandler, and Curry. We're discussing the acquisition of yet another, in Rashard Lewis. Yeah, this all sounds great, but where has this strategy worked? The recent team that has somewhat attempted this is Portland -- with little success. Granted, they have plenty of problems dealing with lack of brains rather than talent. To a lesser extent, the mass accrual of stars has been Cuban's goal in Dallas, and that team got spanked in the West semifinals. 

Over the past decade, the recipe for success has been 2 stars + a solid group of contributors who know their roles. Jordan/Pippen. Olajuwon/Drexler. Shaq/Kobe. 

As Bulls fans, we hope our group of young, full-of-potential players exceeds the supporting cast of the Lakers, for example. We want the baby Bulls to aspire to become better than Derek Fisher, Devean George, Robert Horry, Rick Fox, and old-man Mitch Richmond. Oh, and don't forget Stanislav Medvedenko. These are guys who, for the most part, are content to wait in the shadows until it's time for a big contribution.

I'm not saying we can't win titles with a roster half-full of All-Stars. It just hasn't happened during my lifetime.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Nater *
> 
> I think the issue originally raised here is not just concerning talent & potential, but lead players & complementary (role) players.
> 
> ...


You are right to a certain point. Portland is a team of veterans. We are not. Rose is the only one that all of can agree on as being a star or at least a very good player. The rest are us hoping they will! So we havent found that second star yet imo. So getting lewis should not hurt us one bit! Because we are still searching.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Why not Nailon?*

Sounds like Nailon's agent is looking for other options:
http://www.nola.com/sports/t-p/index.ssf?/sportsstory/hornets27.html

And you know how much Jerry likes to swoop in and sign the Hornets FAs (Brad Miller, Erob). 

Is Nailon good enough to be our alternate SF to Erob? It seems like Hornet fans (both of 'em last year) didn't miss Erob much with the emergence of Nailon. He seems tall enough to me, but seems to have no 3 pt shot while not being a particularly good rebounder stats wise like Harpring. How's Nailon's defense?

I wouldn't mind just getting Walter McCarty and calling the SF position done.


----------



## dlt3 (Jul 11, 2002)

SI is reporting that Chicago has dropped out of the Lewis sweepstakes.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/news/2002/07/28/from_the_newsstand/


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Good post ABull about the talent vs. potential.

Everyone wants Chandler and Curry to be superstars. Chances are, they are going to be EXTREMELY good, and one, if not both, will truly become superstars. The only thing that would REALLY hamper their development would be 1) a major injury or 2) a big slump that a lot of young players fall into and few fall out of. The injury could be career ending; that comes with the territory of being in the NBA. The big slump is when players are forced to creatively learn new ways to be productive when their shot isn't falling, they can't seem to box their opponents out, or they feel lost in the strategic scheme on both ends. A lot of times, that slump period can make or break.

However, why couldn't we use a strong, offensively talented, defensive minded SF? Do we have one already? Is he going to crowd Chandler, Curry, Williams, or Crawford for time? No.

Is he even really going to crowd Rose for playing time? Not really, since Rose and Lewis are both fairly versatile players and can take time at SG (for Rose, where there is no real established force at SG) and PF (where Chandler and Baxter probably do not yet add up to 48 mins), along with the minutes at SF.

Harpring, Miller, Najera... also good choices but MUCH more along the lines of a role player, which benefits the team a lot. I'm a Harpring fan myself. He's a good defender and he works the boards, along with a jumper that makes him very comfortable as a 3rd offensive weapon on the floor.

The Bulls lost interest in Lewis? That's okay.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *dlt3 *
> SI is reporting that Chicago has dropped out of the Lewis sweepstakes.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/news/2002/07/28/from_the_newsstand/



Could be. But maybe the author is basing this on what Lewis said and not on the fact that the Bulls want him? We shall see. He was suppose to come here. In the next day or two if he isnt here, then it could be right.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HJHJR *
> From today's Insider:
> 
> *Lewis said he plans to make a decision in the next week or so. He also may visit the Rockets and Bulls before making his decision.*
> ...


Interesting, HJHJR. I forgot all about Eduardo Najera. He is just the type of scrapping defender we could be looking for. If the Mavs acquire Lewis, they would be over a barrel as far as Najera is concerned.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think signing Lewis would preclude Dallas from re-signing Najara. Since Dallas hasn't to my knowledge renounced his rights, they could still sign him for whatever he wants, I think.

The question is, would they, given that they added Lewis? Seems to me that with Lewis, Adrian Griffin, and Michael Finley all capable of playing the 3, they'd have a hard time giving PT to Najera.

If we could get him for a reasonable price, I'd love to have him.


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

Another more recent qoute:

"The current rumor is the Magic may be able to land Clark if they satisfy Jerry Krause and swap Jamal Crawford and a future first rounder for Mike Miller."

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_666.shtml

There is no way JK would have offered both JC and MF unless we were getting DArmstrong and MM and skipping out Hoiberg too. And that would only be for a 1yr PG leadership camp for JW and RMason and for salary dumping purposes.

Now if the MM for JC rumor is true... Then we have to renounce Travis Best, Oakley, Richardson and Guyton and clear $3.2 million. 

MM = $2.7
JC = $2.0

We take back more than we send (more than double the allowable) so we needed the cap room to make the trade happen (unless TH is included and that will not happen!). Orlando solves their PG issues and saves an extra $700,000 this year --- and $800,000 next year the big pipedream FA year.

BUT!!! Like I said we have to fall under the cap so that means no exceptions. Just guys we can get for the leftover $2.5 or less if split between two. And then what do we do for PG's. Please help us if we go into another year with multiple rookie PG's. I don't know if I could take another tandom of clueless PG's w/ no vet leader besides a retread like Ollie etc.

Who knows we might be able to get Popeye Jones for that now. It seems like everyone has basically done offering full mid level's anyway. Maybe JK knows this and is willing to lose out going after the bigger FA's for all the 2nd tier FA's who will eventually have to sign somewhere and more than half what the exception is for other teams is better than min the better teams might want to pay. Now if Skinner is the guy who gets the $2.5 mill I'll go crazy!!!

By the way does anyone know the rules about renouncing players? Could we resign Best using the $2.5 mill we have leftover and then sign Skinner to a min deal around $700,000 or so. Is there any rule that would stop us from resigning our own renounced player with available cap room? It seems logical that we would be able to do it. If we were able to do so our team would look like this:

Williams/Best/Mason
Rose/Hassell/Hoiberg
Miller/Robinson
Chandler/Fizer/Baxter
Curry/Skinner/Bagaric

And a lucky 15th Min guy. Maybe Manning or Richardson. We lose out on improving our big men from last year, but at least we know we are set at PG. Williams/Mason would scare the hell out of me. The fact that Best and Williams are also very similar might actually help our young team since not a lot would change between the two. 

And lastly I think I've finally been won over by the argument for trading JC for MM. We need JC's shooting but only in a bigger body. MM is that at 6'8" 220+. It releaves JR from defending only SF's and gives us a solid player at SF even if Robinson never pans out.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Bulls show interest in forward Harpring*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...020801bullsnotes.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

The Bulls' interest in Matt Harpring has intensified to the point that the free agent small forward was brought in to visit the city and the Berto Center practice facility earlier this week.

The Bulls likely wouldn't sign Harpring unless they could move Eddie Robinson, whose deal will pay him $5.687 million this season. Moving a contract that has $26 million remaining on it is difficult, leaving the Harpring situation in somewhat of a holding pattern.

-----

For whom or what would we be able to trade ERob? Are there any other players out there that have equally bad contracts and questionmarks about them (thus making for a fair trade)?

----

Take a break: Guard Jamal Crawford skipped Rose's charity game last weekend because of tendinitis in his knee. Luckily for Crawford and the Bulls, the tendinitis is in his right knee and not the left one that was surgically repaired last season. The condition forced Crawford's minutes to drop during the team's final three summer league games. 

_Also, this news about Crawford, which explains why he skipped the charity games_


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Bulls show interest in forward Harpring*



> Originally posted by *Mikedc *
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...020801bullsnotes.story?coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> The Bulls' interest in Matt Harpring has intensified to the point that the free agent small forward was brought in to visit the city and the Berto Center practice facility earlier this week.
> ...


This could possibly be the stupidest column that KC Johnson has ever written. Other than a bad player with a bad contract, Erob is not likely to bring back a bag of magic beans.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL, don't hate on KC, he's just reporting what he hears.

If his sources say the Bulls are shopping ERob, I wouldn't be too surprised to see a bag of magic beans in bulls jersey next year


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Bulls show interest in forward Harpring*



> Originally posted by *Mikedc *
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...020801bullsnotes.story?coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> The Bulls' interest in Matt Harpring has intensified to the point that the free agent small forward was brought in to visit the city and the Berto Center practice facility earlier this week.
> ...



Funny, Crawford's tendinitis didn't keep him from playing in Jason Terry's All Star game on Sunday, the day after Rose's event.


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

It would've been funny, but he did miss it. I read it in an article about the event and from posters who were there. He missed both games.


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ABull *
> It would've been funny, but he did miss it. I read it in an article about the event and from posters who were there. He missed both games.


I take your word for it. I'd gotten the information from a story that was posted over at RealGM which included the following exerpt:

_On Sunday, Terry and his NBA friends gave back to the community of Atlanta, in the form of a wild, free wheeling All-Star game. 

A surprising number of NBA players attended, but few were of significant height, leaning more towards Terry’s 6’3 frame than anyone of Shaq-like proportions. 

“We point guards have to stick together. I am appreciative of the way my NBA friends and family have come together here and supported this cause,” said the gracious host Terry. 

Some of the guard heavy roster included Nick Van Exel, Kenny Anderson, Sam Cassell, Derek Anderson, Jamaal Tinsley, Jamal Crawford, Terry, DerMarr Johnson, and Baron Davis._

I guess you can't believe everything you read afterall. Thanks for setting the record straight, ABull.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

I saw that too, HJ- but if you hit the link and read the actual article (not what RealGM wrote), you'll see the same think said EXCEPT Crawford's name isn't there.


----------



## SS_Solid_Snake (Jul 15, 2002)

*Beans, beans, the musical fruit?*

Would these so called magic beans have a healthy toe? If so, I'm all for it.


----------

